# Weil Osteotomy



## wsoler

What is a Weil Osteotomy and how do you code it? The patient has a dislocated 2nd metatarsal due to Hallux Valgus of the left foot. The procedure done was Austin osteotomy of the hallux valgus with Weil osteotomy of the 2nd metatarsal. I coded 28296-LT with 28308-LT. I'm not sure if that's correct.  If anyone could provide some guidance that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mbort

you did a good job!!  Thats what I use too


----------



## wsoler

Thank you sooooo much. I feel much better. Toes are not my favorite to code


----------



## Deadpd

*toes*



wsoler said:


> Thank you sooooo much. I feel much better. Toes are not my favorite to code



You're not the only one!!!


----------

